# Ibis Oso full video and interview



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

It is here.








Weight of medium with no pedals


----------



## LarryMagoo (Jan 13, 2022)

SRAM Wireless Drive train would go a long ways to eliminating needless cables that ALWAYS degrade performance....Wireless alway feels brand new! $11,000 bike with an out-dated fork?


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

LarryMagoo said:


> SRAM Wireless Drive train would go a long ways to eliminating needless cables that ALWAYS degrade performance....Wireless alway feels brand new! $11,000 bike with an out-dated fork?


The fork is not outdated, it’s just the mid-tier model of the latest fox 38. The nicer damper will only cost you an extra $380… Which is really lame to spec on a bike that costs $11k. 

Having the huge display just dangling off the bars is also very unappealing. That needs to be cleanly integrated into the top tube like other brands have done.


----------



## LarryMagoo (Jan 13, 2022)

RBoardman said:


> The fork is not outdated, it’s just the mid-tier model of the latest fox 38. The nicer damper will only cost you an extra $380… Which is really lame to spec on a bike that costs $11k.
> 
> Having the huge display just dangling off the bars is also very unappealing. That needs to be cleanly integrated into the top tube like other brands have done.



I agree...my eBike has a similar Info gauge over the top of the stem...While cruising through some tall grass I clipped a hidden broken fence post and went OTB...my right leg caught the corner of that gauge and put a nice hole in my leg just above my knee cap. I'd be willing to pay a master of Carbon fabrication to mod my Top Tube to incorporate it there nice and flush like they all should be...


----------



## mlloyd007 (Dec 7, 2009)

Interesting conversation with Roxy about design. While I absolutely appreciate the talent that goes into a new design, especially of a very old product, it does sound like the mono swingarm design is a consciously marketing-driven strategy with the engineering input as support to the design. I tend to see Yeti as another manufacturer that does this. At the other end of the spectrum would be Pivot that engineers an outcome for a use case, then tries to make it into a marketable (asethetically pleasing) product. Not that either strategy is better, but the outcomes are pretty different. In this case, the design does look fairly retro, given some of the other mono swingarm designs from decades ago. Not exactly my cup of tea, but props to Ibis for being different, and hope it does well for them.


----------



## REZEN (Aug 7, 2020)

I LOVE the idea, however just wish for a lightweight motor/battery combo and NON-BOSCH setup....


----------



## OU812 (Sep 19, 2011)

RBoardman said:


> The fork is not outdated, it’s just the mid-tier model of the latest fox 38. The nicer damper will only cost you an extra $380… Which is really lame to spec on a bike that costs $11k.
> 
> Having the huge display just dangling off the bars is also very unappealing. That needs to be cleanly integrated into the top tube like other brands have done.


Not sure why they didn’t go with the new Bosch controller/display. It’s a lot smaller and has a more compact screen, my buddy has it on his new Cube.


----------

